# Have you all booked your ferries?



## groyne (Mar 11, 2021)

*France eases travel for UK and six other countries.*


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-56364290

I'll wait till after the stampede.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2021)

Right now you can still only travel for authorised reasons and not for holidays or leisure.
No green light just yet.

You'll be right about the stampede though!


----------



## groyne (Mar 11, 2021)

I know, but it'll be a green light for some. You can almost feel the tension, should I book, should I wait.


----------



## witzend (Mar 11, 2021)

groyne said:


> *France eases travel for UK and six other countries. *
> I'll wait till after the stampede.


And for us until we think its safe and Covid tests are no longer needed and the EU gets its act together and does some vaccinations  instead of blaming us for its mistakes so possibly this time next year


----------



## Val54 (Mar 11, 2021)

We've been booked since last year, just keep changing the dates


----------



## mark61 (Mar 11, 2021)

If the abenteuer-allrad show doesn't get cancelled I'll be off end of May. Won't be booking yet though  
Will be when my 2nd jab is due which is a PIA,


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 11, 2021)

Val54 said:


> We've been booked since last year, just keep changing the dates


We are the same, eurotunnel have now changed ours to a voucher to be used up within the next two years


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 11, 2021)

Think I shall wait until a vaccine passport is agreed between EU and UK in preference to 2 PCD tests before departure and after arrival, and the quarantine system is finished or is explained as to wether it can be done in a Motorhome.

Looking at September as more realistic.

Davy


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 11, 2021)

With a PCR tests around £120 that an additional  £480 for a couple to travel !!


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 11, 2021)

And that, I assume is one way only! According to Irish ferries website (which links through to a French embassy website) you need a test 72 hours before departure, another a couple of days after arrival. How this is monitored is difficult to know but since they state there is a quarantine period, perhaps you end up in a hotel at expense.









						COVID-19: rules for travel between France and the UK
					

Find out about measures in place for all people travelling between France and the UK.




					uk.ambafrance.org
				




Am I right in thinking you might need tests before leaving France and again after arrival in UK?

Davy


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 11, 2021)

Probably August. A French lady I know reckons they should (Peut etre) have their act together by then.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 12, 2021)

September at the very earlist but probably October if all goes well, wind in the right direction and all that malarky etc. etc. etc.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2021)

Typical German efficiency, third wave wasn't due till next autumn.


----------



## witzend (Mar 12, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> Am I right in thinking you might need tests before leaving France and again after arrival in UK? Davy


Says this in Garths French link 


> They will still need to produce a negative PCR test taken not less than 72 hours before entry at the borders.


 https://www.aa.com.tr/en/europe/france-relaxes-travel-rules-to-7-non-eu-countries/2172989


----------



## 1807truckman (Mar 12, 2021)

Nope not booked any and won't be doing until things have died down and travel is allowed freely.


----------



## jann (Mar 12, 2021)

We'll wait until we feel comfortable going,will travel in Britain first


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's hoping that there is plenty of availability on the Cal Mac ferries this summer as going abroad does not seem to be likely, given the latest figures from the continent.


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 12, 2021)

@witzend  This link, which is the French Cosulate in London website, states yes you need tests and quarantine at present returning to the UK.









						COVID-19: rules for travel between France and the UK
					

Find out about measures in place for all people travelling between France and the UK.




					uk.ambafrance.org
				




It basically states that from 18th jan you need a negative test before arrival in the UK. On the face of it you need to quarantine for 10 days and have further tests on days 2 and 8, although I thought that was only for ‘Red’ countries. However the UK foreign office site seems to confirm tests and quarantine unless I am reading things wrongly.






						Entering the UK
					

UK border control - passport checks, visas for entering, customs, transiting and layovers.




					www.gov.uk
				




Davy


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2021)

***** said:


> This will make you thing about going or not!
> 
> unlike-in-britain-vaccine-scepticism-in-continental-europe-remains-high


 Not for one minute.


----------



## witzend (Mar 12, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> It basically states that from 18th jan you need a negative test before arrival in the UK. On the face of it you need to quarantine for 10 days and have further tests on days 2 and 8, although I thought that was only for ‘Red’ countries. However the UK foreign office site seems to confirm tests and quarantine unless I am reading things wrongly. Davy


Yes I'm reading it that You need tests both ways But haven't worried to much as we have no intentions to go anywhere until things settle down and Tests / Quarantine arn't req either way disappointing as it maybe I hear what local people say here about visitors arriving so have no intentions of being one myself anywhere


----------



## mickymost (Mar 12, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> We are the same, eurotunnel have now changed ours to a voucher to be used up within the next two years




Maybe this shows that going anywhere this year abroad does seem very unlikely (just saying) and Europe has made one big Cock Up with its vaccination programme so I think more Covid Spikes in Europe likely sadly (but hope im proved wrong)


----------



## QFour (Mar 13, 2021)

Val54 said:


> We've been booked since last year, just keep changing the dates



Same here. P&O Booked for same date this year as last year. Campsite in Spain did the same. We have our fingers crossed for end of August. If it doesn’t happen we have booked some site in the Uk just in case.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

groyne said:


> I know, but it'll be a green light for some. You can almost feel the tension, should I book, should I wait.


If you can afford to lose some money book it now. I personally can't see the point of booking now because even if there is a stampede there will still be plenty of places on ferries.


----------



## Val54 (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm not sure what sort of welcome we'd get, France is not coping well, one of our favourite destinations, Il de Re, closed itself off from all but residents. Apparently Parisiens have flocked there over the last few weeks forcing the medics to reopen the intensive care unit at St Martin due to a new surge in cases. Supermarkets have long queues and tempers are running high ..............


----------



## witzend (Mar 14, 2021)

***** said:


> Talking to Rec (Ruth) last night and the Portuguese are still most welcoming


Portugal has passed a law forcing us to only use motorhome approved stopovers so forcing us to park within a few feet of someone else when we are recommended to allow space. We'll need to see how strictly they enforce this Law before we can comment on how welcoming they are to motorhomes. Just as here the tourist industry will welcome tourist £'s but what about the locals who have lost Family and friends to Covid


----------



## witzend (Mar 15, 2021)

***** said:


> For clarity about the post you quoted, I was not referring to MH's but referring to the welcome British people may receive


Here's a Quote from one of the links you posted so I don't see everyone welcoming visitors where ever they come from and it's very similar to whats being said by the locals here in Cornwall.


> Parts of Europe are experiencing a new wave of infections.
> For crying out loud lets get our own house in order before we open the floodgates of tourists.
> We know there are fake test results,We know there maybe fake vaccination papers.
> We should not to let tourists in until the system is watertight.We should not let tourist in until the Portuguese population has been vaccinated.


----------



## REC (Mar 15, 2021)

witzend said:


> Portugal has passed a law forcing us to only use motorhome approved stopovers so forcing us to park within a few feet of someone else when we are recommended to allow space. We'll need to see how strictly they enforce this Law before we can comment on how welcoming they are to motorhomes. Just as here the tourist industry will welcome tourist £'s but what about the locals who have lost Family and friends to Covid


I don't think the Portuguese law states that motorhomes have to be within a few feet of each other on sites. Surely that is up to the individual...if a site is crowded, don't stop there? Many of the sites in this area are big fields and parking is well away from each other. The Portuguese people generally are welcoming to British, obviously the tourist industry is a different body. Maybe in tourist hotspots it is different, but if the same care is taken as in UK regarding space and hygeine, I think you are being a tad negative. After all, houses are pretty close together in many areas but people manage to keep distant. I do know someone who is fulltiming in portugal, they are currently in one corner of a massive field, and one in the other corner. No problems with locals as they follow all the current rules......possibly more than some of the local population!


----------



## witzend (Mar 15, 2021)

REC said:


> I don't think the Portuguese law states that motorhomes have to be within a few feet of each other on sites. Surely that is up to the individual...if a site is crowded, don't stop there?


No it doesn't But after wintering there for the last 8 yrs all the aires I've seen in Portugal on the Algarve  your parked with a few feet between you  and now they'll only get worse with the law forcing people to use them. After the first couple of years when we noticed it getting much busier we now only spend a week either side of Xmas on the Algarve Spending the rest of our stay around the Barragems  which now the law seems to have stopped if enforced


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 15, 2021)

We just phone the CCC  a couple of days before we travel for our ferry  bookings , works for us ?


----------



## witzend (Mar 15, 2021)

***** said:


> Some of the Barragems have designated Motorhome parking


Thats OK then if you think they'll Not be jam packed with all the vans from the unauthorised spots


----------



## REC (Mar 15, 2021)

There are a lot of designated motorhome parking spaces in towns in central Portugal where I have never seen a vehicle parked. Maybe we will have to look a little harder, and be a little more willing to go inland. The homes on the Algarve "wild camping" in big groups have spoiled it for others. However, I still think/ am sure that the odd overnight in a discreet place will be tolerated....just not in the high tourist spots. Quite honestly most people who park up fairly late afternoon, and leave in the morning will not have a problem.
Lately have seen a few places in Portugal who charge on a " pay what you can afford basis" which is a great concept.


----------



## Wully (Mar 15, 2021)

Probably me pushing all the ferry prices up. They use a booking system on computers to know how many people are looking at different ferry crossings and push the prices up every time some one looks just like airlines. I’ve probably nae intentions of going this year but get bored and run some mock bookings too see what’s happening to prices. One return trip in July to Holland from Newcastle was coming out at just shy of £1700. I could get a two week cruise for that.


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 16, 2021)

vindiboy said:


> We just phone the CCC  a couple of days before we travel for our ferry  bookings , works for us ?


Good luck with that.  CCC have disbanded their overseas travel section.  If you manage to get to speak to someone  with any knowledge you will be doing well.  Friends of mine who are abroad have been having difficulty getting ferries sorted out when BF have changed the sailings. Booked through CCC who are doing an impression of a chocolate fireguard.


----------

